# dog crate size



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I know it's terrible but to this point I have not crated my springer spaniel during travel. A recent rollover (without dog) has had me reconsidering this. Right now she is content squeezing herself into the passenger side floor (she will not sit on the seat). I'm just not sure what size crate to get her. I'd like to be able to put it in the back seat of my truck which is gonna limit width to about 24-26". the intermediate or medium size crate fits this demand but won't have a lot of room for her to move around or stand but is as big a space as she already uses. Travel time is usually less tha 1 1/2 hrs so i'm thnking she will be fine with that size. It may also serve as a temporary doghouse when I leave her at the vehilce to bowhunt. Opinions??????


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

rule of thumb is that they can stand up and turn around. Most also come with a weight suggestion


----------

